# 2011 AutoTrail Scout Gas Locker



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

Anybody out there with a 2011 AutoTrail Scout?
I am keen to find out if it really will take 2x13kg Calor bottles.
I'm guessing it's the same locker as a Delaware too.

Any assistance appreciated.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not much help from me, but our Laika was designed to take 2 x 13kg Calor, but I found I could get a 15 & a 13 in there, quite easily, What we did was as the 15kg was cheaper per KG we would use that in preference to the 13kg, and keep that to use only when the 15 ran out, so we only ever had to get that replaced once as we replaced the 15 asap once it was empty.

Hope that made some sense, but at least I have given you a bump.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, got 2 x21ltr on my 2011 Mohawk they are lightweight ones,


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We have 2 in our Scout but 2012 model. I'll take a few pics and dims tomorrow for you if it will help?


----------

